# DEF issues in a tractor that may sit for several months



## MitchnTX (May 30, 2017)

Is there an issue with a tractor that uses DEF not running for 3 or 4 months. Sometimes I am away from the land for around 4 months at a time so the tracor would not be ran during that time. Does the DEF go bad, crystallize or cause some other issue if thetractor sits idle for that long? Trying to decided whether to buy a newer one with DEF or go older.

Thanks
Mitch


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Read this: http://www.farmindustrynews.com/farm-equipment/7-tips-handling-diesel-exhaust-fluid-winter

DEF degrades in hot weather, it freezes in cold weather, degrades in sunlight, and grows algae when stored past expiration date. It is urea and water, like liquid nitrogen fertilizer.

There are new tractors that rely on the regeneration catalyst, and they are better suited for long storage periods.


----------

